# BCAA on the way but Isabella trapped in Irene's car...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

long story short, my wife gave the baby her car keys to play with while she ran back into the house. Isabella pressed Lock and now we have a situation. Rolled out a screen to block the sun, using a hose to cool off car, and waiting for BCAA to arrive to save the day. I tried jimmying the lock with a clothes hanger but no luck. We tried using my keyless unit to teach Isabella how to push the unlock button but no luck. Wifey never bothered to make a spare like I asked. My sis arrived with her BCAA card and BCAA called to say they're racing here as fast as possible. Drama should be over soon hopefully. What a day! Will post updates.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. Baby is OUT!!!!! Thank the Lord. BCAA guy popped door open in under a minute. 

Isabella's all cried out and sweaty but otherwise ok.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh poor girl. I would have been tempted to bust a window in.... Glad to hear she is ok.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

She will be rescued soon! Just hope she doesn't get out of her car seat and decide to go for a joyride, since she has her keys. This happened to my neice when she was just a baby, but the police and firemen all attended and the newspaper took a pic of her stuck in car. That was 30 yr ago


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol.... Sorry to hear that, but that's kinda funny, only because she is okay though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear all is fine Anthony. Im guessing someone will be getting a a spare this week eh? lol


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Omg... Glad she is ok... Like effox said, its only funny because she is ok.. lesson of the day, don't give baby car keys while baby is in the car and your not.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah and always have a spare key or 20. 

For my old 4Runner, I had 5 keys and gave them to my bro, two friends and one left in my room. This way I could usually get a hold of someone with my spare key in an emergency. 

And yeah, Irene is getting a spare made this week.

I would have smashed the window if it was summer and hot, but today is not bad so we had time to let BCAA come. Ironically, I was just talking to John (Diztrbd1) about this exact topic yesterday.

Thanks everyone. Now to get my stress level and heart rate down so I can focus on my work.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

i am glad to hear she is ok, is always scary for us the parents even if it was 5 minutes


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe that I have a computer chip in my key and I only have one key, cause I lost the other. I can get keys cut and they will open the door but they will not start the ignition. I think most cars can take that route. I do however seem to recall that some cars are key less.

You're lucky that it wasn't a super hot day!! I think that you can phone 911 if the need arises.

Einstein once said "If you're out with a pretty girl the time will go fast. If you sit on a hot stove the time will go slow."

I bet the time went slow for you guys.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad it all worked out.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

No need to get a key cut now, she'll never give the keys over to be played with again!

Never had this happen to me fortunately but I wouldn't put it past my kids to do the same but they'd be laughing at me =)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, just seeing this now Anthony. I'm glad everything is OK.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear everything turned out fine without anything serious happening!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I am sorry your family had to endure this unusual traumatic event. I too am very glad everyone has alright and BCAA came to "SAVE THE DAY." In addition to getting a key cut I highly recommend BCAA coverage.
Glad it all worked out well!

Drew


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, the BCAA guy was really good. Jump out of his truck popped the lock and gone within a couple of minutes.

Thanks everyone for the happy thoughts and well wishes. Isabella was a happy little camper again after her afternoon nap. None the worse for wear which is good cause she's going back in the car seat today, but a different one.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good lesson to learn now a days, keys are more complicated. Glad all worked out ok. But I'm sure she wasn't happy you were all standing around and left her abandoned in there. 
We never get out of the car and leave the keys in , as our dogs step on the arm rest and lock the doors. They also unlock the doors when we go in somewhere. So we have to watch all the time. 
Years ago I had two dogs in the car..I was dropping my car off for service. Then we were going to ride our bikes and dogs home. Wasn't thinking,,,dropped the keys through the mail slot of the service station then went back to get the dogs..and the door was locked! 
But a baby is far worse.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Spare keys are always a good idea.. So easy to take keys out of the ignition and lay them on the seat as you get something else out of the car , and forget to grab them before you close the door.


----------



## duncangweller (Jun 15, 2012)

You can always call the local fire dept. We respond quite a few times to unlock kids from cars, plus most trucks I have seen have a car unlocking kit on board.

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to know. That would have got the neighbours talking, having a fire truck (even the small one) pull up.:bigsmile:


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

duncangweller said:


> You can always call the local fire dept. We respond quite a few times to unlock kids from cars, plus most trucks I have seen have a car unlocking kit on board.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


 You guys also have the "Jaws of Life" that can remove a door in no time.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow. Glad everything is OK!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just reading this now and am so glad that BCAA was able to open the door that quickly. It turned into a great story to tell at her wedding, or when she gets her Ph.D. Isabella is an incredibly smart little girl and she's going to do some amazing things with that brain. Today the car -- tomorrow the world!


----------

